# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Hand drawn maps

## Impractical Cartographer

I'd like to show you some of my maps. I draw them manually, I don't use graphics programs and tablets. I also very rarely do scans of my work - I more often give them to friends and family as gifts. But to the point. 

I have not found many tutorials on the Internet about manual drawing and coloring maps. There are some tutorials on calligraphy and colored pencils. but I've never found a complete hand-drawing map course anywhere. Maybe you know one?

I had a lot of problems at the beginning. How to start drawing? What do I put on the map first? When to give the inscriptions, and when to give the contours? How to choose the right ink, paper, and markers. How to colour large areas. And so on.


Middle-Earth - that was my first map that I was proud of


My first successful (?) approach to the top-down perspective


Maps of the Witcher's Universe...


...where I try to improve my style

I think I've made a lot of progress over the past year, but I'll be grateful for all the comments and tips that will make me draw better.

Yours sincerely
Impractical Cartographer

----------


## Baron

Your work is beautiful, and you can be proud. That having been said, many artists feel good if they "keep on learning," much as working musicians will attend master classes. Feel free to browse through art technique books at your local store or online. Some artists also like to work with others, in a studio or some other group. The most important thing is to keep it up! Good luck.

----------


## Kellerica

I'll echo Baron; these look absolutely beautiful. I would like to see a scan or at least a picture of the full work, though, in order to really appreciate is.

----------


## Severaph

This is so well done. 
I love every one of those. Congrats and keep up the good work ! 
Thanks a lot for sharing !

----------


## Voolf

Really beautiful maps. You should be proud of every one of them. It's been a while since i have seen such well done coloured pencils map.

----------


## Eilathen

Wow, I am a big fan of the Middle-Earth map. Looks absolutely beautiful. And all that work!! Holy-moly ^^ You have my admiration! Have some well deserved Rep.!

----------


## Wingshaw

I'd say you've got some pretty serious skills, to make those maps! They look amazing. I'm very impressed that you not only did them in traditional media, but you were able to keep the image very clean and readable at the same time. Definitely rep-worthy.

Wingshaw

----------


## J.Edward

Very well crafted and attractive maps, IC.  :Smile: 
Working in the arts has always been a matter of trial and error, experimentation, and such.
I suppose at one point people could apprentice with a master artist and learn, but that isn't very common these days.

There may not be any map-specific tutorial content for traditional style, but there are tons of videos and tutorials utilizing the traditional mediums.
That said, you seem like you have achieved a quality look already, so maybe you are the person to make those tutorials based on what you've learned.

----------


## Eklipse

Always great to see some high quality LOTR maps. These look breathtaking.

----------


## killerklown

I'm new to mapping, and i started with a hand-drawn approach and i really envy your skills ! I'd like to be that good already...
Thanks for sharing this beautiful work !

----------


## PaperGriffin

Those are beautiful maps.

----------


## - JO -

That's good work, and a hell of a level! Bravo! Your friends are lucky to receive such gifts! And congratulations also for the shooting of your cards, they are beautifully highlighted, in a very unusual style.

----------


## Azélor

Very impressive !

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you for the kind words.  :Smile: 

Maybe someday I should really do some tutorial on how to hand-draw maps.

However, I think I should rather start with something simpler and put a "work in progress" thread where you can follow the way I draw, hit, ask and comment on the progress.

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I got one word for you...Yowsa! Those are excellent works. I would definitely follow along if you post a tutorial, even if for nothing else than to see your work flow.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Ok, I'd like to ask you something else.

What do you think about using fantastic or ancient script on maps? Or even an ancient and extinct language? Is atmosphere or readability more important? 
Do the next Dragon Mountains really have to be named in English/French/other language? Maybe it's better to use runes? Cuneiform? A forgotten alphabet?



I used Glagolitic script only on this map. Glagolitsa is the oldest known Slavic alphabet created in the 9th century by Saint Cyril. Currently, it is used only in the holy books and Orthodox liturgy. Few people know this script and he can read them. 

But I think it makes the map more interesting, more intriguing and more mysterious. 

What is your opinion?

----------


## Greason Wolfe

I personally don't have a problem with ancient/forgotten scripts because, as you mentioned, they can add atmosphere to a map. What I see in such instances is an "English translation" in a smaller script underneath the main script so that people can identify locations more easily unless they are not supposed to be able to do such.

(Hope that made sense)

----------


## Baron

I go the other way. I just get frustrated if I can't read or understand a map. Sure, you could argue that it's just art, but even when I look at ancient maps, I don't get as interested because I can't read the words. As in that pretty Japanese map someone posted the other day, I just want one I can read, otherwise I give it a glance and move on. So if we're going to make pretty fantasy maps, I want them in a modern language that I'm fluent in. (Sadly, in my case that's only English, but if I was fluent in French and German and Spanish and Latin instead of just retaining the tiniest bit of familiarity, I would include them as well.) I suppose that ultimately it depends on what, or who, you're making it for, right?

----------


## Falconius

I kind of agree with Baron at least in terms of the mappiness of a map.  You have to consider that when you use obscure languages or even made up languages you are deliberately excluding everyone who doesn't read that language.  Which is fine, so long as you realize that that is the actual choice you are making.

----------


## Tiana

I love ciphers included on maps, because ciphers are not unbreakable. Personally I think this looks great. I love art maps, maps in other languages and forgotten scripts, but most of all if they can be decoded.

I use a conscript on a map of my own world. I use it for splash, though, not for the entire piece, and it is an English cipher that could be decoded. I think this gives a certain amount of puzzle flair so I enjoy it.

----------


## MistyBeee

Maps are always about interaction between visual elements and informations. If your purpose is to have an informative map, known languages are obviously better. If your purpose is to produce a piece of art, to suggest questioning, to create an atmosphere, to call mystery or to propose a riddle to solve... then everything is possible. I can confess my heart always melt a little when I see a map with any kind of cryptic alphabet ('love them a lot ^^), being imaginary, coming from old ages or foreing languages. But I also know it's not always appreciated, depending on the context. A matter of taste, I guess  :Smile: 

Anyway... you already know what I think about your work, IC. You're among the giants, and I'm always a fan : those close-ups are just a candy for eyes ! ^^

----------


## Falconius

I think an interesting illustration of this is a map we are all familiar with, Tolkein's map for The Hobbit.  The stuff he want's mysterious he puts in runes, and those he wants informative he puts in English.

----------


## jshoer

I just want to add to the chorus here: your maps are amazing and beautiful! I hardly think you need to improve on order to clear some bar - only to continue improving as we all seek to do.

My main suggestion for you is to find other members of the Guild working in traditional media, and see if there are features of their maps that you like. Other than that, just keep experimenting with techniques! Lots of Guild members have a workshop thread where they post small studies and ideas, and solicit feedback.

On scripts, I think the reference to the Hobbit map is a great idea. Think about what information or artistic features you want the map to represent rather than making an arbitrary decision. There's no across-the-board rule.

----------


## Ilanthar

You have a unique style and it's a very effective one. I'm enjoying both your thread and art, here  :Smile: .

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Ok. I am calm. I'm breathing deeply.



Ctrl + Z and Undo command not working.


And now, seriously. How do you deal with these situations?  :Very Happy:  I always want to yell and curse.

----------


## MistyBeee

Arghf... 
Usually leaving the room and go out for a walk : fresh air helps. Once back in the office, ideally the day after, trying to fake it never happened and I have to start the map/drawing for the first time  :Very Happy: 
Good luck ! ^^

----------


## Tiana

Glue and a paper patch? That's why I work digitally, though... undo! undo!

----------


## Arimel

Ouch! One of the problems of working on paper. Despite its delights the pain can be overwhelming. I have had a pen burst on me before (never draw in an airplane with a fineliner is the lesson I learned).

Going back to one of your questions on the first page, you were looking for people giving tutorials etc. on traditional mapping or hand drawing. You probably have heard of WASD20 or Questing Beast on Youtube but in case you have not they have several series on how to draw maps and is how I got interested in this hobby. I think you may be beyond their abilities though. Your maps are amazing!

----------


## Falconius

Burn it!  Burn it with fire!

What I've done before is cut out that section of paper (I make sure to keep things square because it makes things much easier) and replace it with the matching paper being sure to match the grain direction (if the paper has one).  To do this I laid the paper face down on a work section with the hole cut out of it and put the new patch in the area then glue on backing strips over the seams and let dry.  You should end up with an even surface and then you just have to redo the work.

Alternatively you could find some way to incorporate it into your map.  That mistake has some aesthetic appeal.

----------


## JoshStolarz

You know I think your work is amazing, and I think you have a distinct style which is awesome. I can always identify your maps when they pop up on my Instagram. As to your question I honestly spent a lot of time tracing the work of others that I really admired in order to figure out how they were drawing certain elements. Most of the time there aren't tutorials for exactly what I'm looking for so I usually just have to figure it out. Copying for the purpose of learning is one of the most valuable things you can do in my opinion.

----------


## rdanhenry

Surely, those are the fabled Stained Lands, where the gods themselves did battle and shed their blood!

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Referring to the red ink spill incident. 
I went for a walk, took a day off and...



I changed my pens for a nibs  :Smile:  Besides, I got offended by the red ink, so I decided not to use it for now.

And the most difficult thing in hand-draw seems to me to be the right choice of the materials. Sometimes the ink does not soak into the paper and smears all over the sheet. I'm replacing the paper and I'm changing the ink. Then sometimes the eraser erases the ink. So I'm changing the erazer (or ink).
Then, when everything goes well, alcoholic markers melt the ink. And so on.

I already have a whole list of things that shouldn't be combined when drawing.  :Smile:

----------


## krahel

Immaculate work IMO. I'd love to hear more about your process.

----------


## MistyBeee

Aww, this new version looks amazing, IC ! Who needs red ink when black can be so great ?  :Wink: 

The good materials are definitely, definitely hard to find. Mine is very minimal, and because I was unable to find the perfect waterproof/bleedproof/eraserproof ink for the paper I prefer and use the most, I ended with accepting a compromise and now draw almost only with archival fineliners. I try again from time to time, because the quill on paper is such a great feeling, but even if I managed to find inks relatively adapted to my paper, and drying enough to be safe with an eraser (most of the time... >_>), their weak point is when I'm about to add watercolor. Oops ^^

----------


## Caenwyr

> Ok, I'd like to ask you something else.
> 
> What do you think about using fantastic or ancient script on maps? Or even an ancient and extinct language? Is atmosphere or readability more important? 
> Do the next Dragon Mountains really have to be named in English/French/other language? Maybe it's better to use runes? Cuneiform? A forgotten alphabet?


I did an experiment with a foreign alphabet (one that I invented myself) a while back, and while many people liked the alien atmosphere it lent to the map, the most popular remark I got, was that they'd've liked to be able to read it too

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thanks for all your answers. Your comments give me a lot to think about. 
But now...
I have an idea that I'd like to realize. 
A map of a fantastic world, looking as it was drawn by a cartographer living in that fantastic world. 
Not a modern artist. Not an all-knowing creator.

Just a map that could be created and sold in that world.



What do you think of that idea? Any of you have tried this before? You know and can give some examples of such maps? Exept Thorin's map ftrom The Hobbit, of course,   :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

I'm sure many people have thought of doing something like that.  It is actually pretty difficult though.  I think there was even a challenge that sort of paralleled that idea here a year or two ago "map like a monster"  (or something to that effect) where the challenge was to map the area from the perspective of the denizen living there like orcs or whatever.  There are two things to consider, the first is what s the most important information these people are after, for instance in a lot of old maps it was just place names and the order they come in and the relative direction they were in, and of course rivers which were either navigable or represented serious obstruction to travel, but they didn't care so much about distances or exact geographic locations, sort of like subway maps.  This most clearly demonstrated by how often the maps conformed to the page to the page making Britain into a rectangle-ish shape for instance.  The second consideration is that people making the maps wanted to do the best job they could the most professional manner they could.

----------


## Ilanthar

This version of the Old World is looking awesome, already.

As for your question... I'm kinda working on a commission that follow this idea. And it's quite a challenge  :Wink: .

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Sometimes fantasy maps cause me a ludonarrative dissonance.  :Smile:  Especially those that look like satellite images  :Smile: 

Work in progress.



I'm drawing this map for practice. But I'm thinking of preparing something bigger in the future.
Some kind of practical map. Maybe map of stagecoach routes - with stops, inns, travel times, etc. A map that gamers could normally use while playing. without any ludonarrative dissonance  :Wink:

----------


## Styescape

I searched my RPG stuff for any maps meeting your criteria and just found one, coming from a fanproject for the german rpg "Das Schwarze Auge": Windhag  

It seems the designer had ideas similiar to yours. Your styles/concepts are fairly close.

----------


## jshoer

> Ok. I am calm. I'm breathing deeply.
> 
> Attachment 119774
> 
> Ctrl + Z and Undo command not working.
> 
> 
> And now, seriously. How do you deal with these situations?  I always want to yell and curse.


If you wanted to make a map like a person living in the world who actually drew and refers to that map in their adventures...maybe somebody accidentally spilled ink on a well-used map!  :Wink:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> If you wanted to make a map like a person living in the world who actually drew and refers to that map in their adventures...maybe somebody accidentally spilled ink on a well-used map!


Or leave it unfinished, with a mysterious bloodstain and let the players complete this map themselves in the epic quest  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###


There may be faster and more efficient ways to draw maps. But none gives me as much satisfaction as an old-fashioned nib and a bottle of ink.
And what is your motivation for drawing? Relax, regular work or something else?

----------


## Adfor

You style is great, I harbor a slight bit of envy for how well your titling is, that's my problem area currently.

As to your latest question, I draw maps for the sheer fun of it. While I would do commission work, I don't know that I would enjoy it, as this is really just a hobby for me.

Laying a pen to paper is a whole other world. With no Ctrl-Z as you were dealing with earlier, it can be a bit nerve-racking, but once you realize that minor mistakes usually translate to character, the path forward is a lot more fun.

Keep posting more stuff, I want more!

IR

----------


## Arimel

Relaxation and fun. Getting off the computer in the evening and escaping into magical worlds unknown and mapped, until now! I am of the same opinion as Adfor about commissions. I dont think I would enjoy the commissions as much. Every time I turn a hobby into work I start to loose interest in the hobby. 

And that may just be practice for you, but that sure looks like a final version of a map to me!

----------


## Marc Moureau

Thank you for showing the process behind your work, it's very inspiring. Your maps are clear and efficient. I like how you manage to keep the shapes and details simple while maintaining a good an coherent aesthetic.




> There may be faster and more efficient ways to draw maps. But none gives me as much satisfaction as an old-fashioned nib and a bottle of ink.
> And what is your motivation for drawing? Relax, regular work or something else?


It's a mix of both. When it comes to drawing, maps are always a good way for me to relax as they feel like an invitation to take time and explore. This or drawing trees... There's something mysteriously soothing to it...

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

One tree, two trees, three trees... ...a hundred trees... 
Can't I draw a forest differently?
Five hundred trees...
There must be a simpler way...
Thousand trees...
But would another method of drawing have such a nice effect?

### Latest WIP ###


I'm coming to the end. Just a few hundred more trees...

----------


## MistyBeee

The Guild has a place for you, IC ! ^^
 :Razz:

----------


## Caenwyr

You either have to be stark raving mad to begin such madness, or go mad in the process!

My respect to you sir! Also, I'm a bit scared now 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk

----------


## ThomasR

> One tree, two trees, three trees... ...a hundred trees... 
> Can't I draw a forest differently?
> Five hundred trees...
> There must be a simpler way...
> Thousand trees...
> But would another method of drawing have such a nice effect?
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> 
> ...


IC, you are a brave man ! Slightly unhinged but aren't we, people who dare take on the great darkness of the primordial forests, all ?

----------


## Kellerica

Heheh, and here I thought I hated drawing forests, and I make mine digitally so I can cheat by duplicating some of what I draw! I'll have to second Thomas there: you are brave soul, my good sir  :Very Happy:

----------


## Arimel

Forests... was there ever another such love-hate relationship?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

I wonder if I was the first to figure out that you can use vodka for watercolors. 
You will ask: why? 
Well, because vodka dries faster and does not deform paper.
Am I a genius?  :Question:

----------


## Falconius

Wouldn't it just be easier to use isopropyl alcohol or denatured alcohol or methyl hydrate, which is cheap?  It is an interesting idea.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Wouldn't it just be easier to use isopropyl alcohol or denatured alcohol or methyl hydrate, which is cheap?  It is an interesting idea.


Isopropyl & denatured alcohol stinks awfully!  :Smile:  Strong alcohol discolours the paint too much. So I use vodka (In Poland, it's cheap).  :Wink:

----------


## Falconius

> Isopropyl & denatured alcohol stinks awfully!  Strong alcohol discolours the paint too much. So I use vodka (In Poland, it's cheap).


 :Very Happy:   It's good to know.  I got to try it sometime.

----------


## Baron

Why, I have some vodka right here... Oh no. Well, at least it was delicious!

----------


## Caenwyr

> Isopropyl & denatured alcohol stinks awfully!  Strong alcohol discolours the paint too much. So I use vodka (In Poland, it's cheap).


Yeah, I was wondering (my understanding of chemistry being... let's call it "limited") if alcohol didn't chemically interact with the different substances in paint. I mean, for all I know it could turn red into blue or black into transparent or whatever... and maybe it depends on the pigment used to get a certain colour too? I know you can get different blues by using vastly different substances, so these all would react differently with the alcohol, I would think. But once again, what do I know about chemistry! (the answer is: not very much) So I'm curious what it does to the different colours/pigments/...!




> Why, I have some vodka right here... Oh no. Well, at least it was delicious!


I laughed!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> So I'm curious what it does to the different colours/pigments/...!


I think you're mistaking alcohol for acid.  :Smile: 



Vodka with blue watercolor still works. The colour is brightened up, but it is still blue.
It dries quickly. The paper is not deformed.



I'm also wondering if we shouldn't get into vodka production - eight colours of magic or something  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

I already heard about mixed white alcohol + water used for watercolor in extreme temperatures : no-one wants to have a palette freezing while painting a snowy landscape. However, it sounds alcohol works well for the first layer, but not on the second one, as it tends to separate the pigments from the paper, making the "wet on dry" technique almost impossible. I assume it depends on paper and pigments thought ^^
There's a joke saying you're not a watercolorist before having a watercolor "naturally enhanced" with rain spots, and painting a coastal view with sea water. Definitely would add to this : "before you paint a map with vodka"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

I'm not a watercolorist. I use watercolors to a very limited purposes to colour or shade something. I had a problem with the fact that even small amounts of water deformed my favorite paper. So I started experimenting. I thought: if the alcohol markers don't deform my paper, maybe I should try adding alcohol to the paints. And that's how it started  :Wink:

----------


## Caenwyr

> I'm not a watercolorist. I use watercolors to a very limited purposes to colour or shade something. I had a problem with the fact that even small amounts of water deformed my favorite paper. So I started experimenting. I thought: if the alcohol markers don't deform my paper, maybe I should try adding alcohol to the paints. And that's how it started


It started like most alcohol themed experiments then: "what if I just try it and see what happens!"  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

My chemical two cents :

From what I know, bright colors are often what we call chemical complex : ions combined to other molecules (often water) to change the interaction of the substance with light. Swapping water for alcohol has a chance (risk ?) to alter the color. Using solvents like ammonia or acetone might have an altering effect too. One could easily play with a palette and see the results (but it's gonna be smelly). An issue : how would the paper react to acids and bases ? Also, alcohol, even if it's evaporating for the most part will remain in small doses and will eventually get oxidized into organic acids and that might change the color with time, air and light exposure or weaken the fabric of the paper.

Teacher Tom out  :Wink: 

PS : on a personal note, I love all the ideas expressed here and might try some if I find the time  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

I need to try that.
Lots of good info in this thread  :Smile:

----------


## jshoer

Yes, this is a good discussion for me to file away for later...

I'm loving your tree work!

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Little change of subject. 

Labeling and layering in hand-drawn maps. 
Perhaps many of you will consider it a trivial issue. But it was very difficult for me.  
Then I learned the basics of calligraphy and... it was still difficult. 
On digital maps, it was simple - the text was the last layer.
While drawing I had to completely reverse the arrangement of layers.



By trial and error method I discovered the correct order of drawing.
1. Towns icons and names.
2. Main labels - names of countries, geographical areas, mountains, etc.
3. Rivers.
4. Coastline.
5. Legend and description of the map.
6. And when it's all written down, I start drawing the rest. An additional reason is that most mistakes can be made with calligraphy - typos, misspelling, ink blobs - so when I start drawing I prefer get this risk of over with .
7. The roads at the end.





And how do you arrange layers on your maps? Can you give me a hint? Share your mistakes?  :Wink:

----------


## jshoer

I usually lightly pencil in the geography, then pencil in the lettering to get a sense of label sizes. After that, I'm not so careful about order of operations when I add the ink - but then, if I added borders around the lettering or I was doing calligraphy, I probably would put the labels down first. 

Typically, though, I end up doing coastline, then mountains, then rivers, then forests. That's because I tend to do the fine placement of features organically, so where the mountains are determines where the rivers flow, then where the water is suggests where the trees go, and so on. I do have exceptions for things like mountains drawn in perspective obscuring the shoreline.

Your pencil-shaded relief mountains are awesome.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Meanwhile... I just got a scan.
The map of Middle-earth that I drew for my niece as a Christmas present.



Ink, colored pencils & pastels.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

In the meantime, I'm breathless...




My Facebook's fan took a scan of my map and made a video he sent me as a gift.

I don't know what to write. Wow!

----------


## Caenwyr

Woah man, that's fantastic. And they did a great job with it too!

But let's face it, they would never have done this if it weren't for your magnificent ME map, which is an absolute piece of art. My hat off to you sir!

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk

----------


## MistyBeee

Oh, this is so kind, yet so deserved ! ^^

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

I started working on second sheet of Empire's map for Warhammer Fantasy. Scale 1:800.000 (circa).



This time I decided to describe all the towns in red ink. This definitely improves the readability of the map.
I'm still wondering about the light blue colouring of the rivers.

----------


## MistyBeee

Aww, this looks great !
What I do when I struggle with this kind of dilemma is to take a pic of my traditional work (no need for a scan here), open it on the computer and add color digitally : this visual helps a lot to check if the color works or not, without ruining the original map. Would this help ?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Because I draw for myself, I can afford the trial and error method.
And I think the red ink idea worked.

### Latest WIP ###


However, I keep thinking about highlighting the rivers with blue watercolor. Maybe I'll use your method, Misty.

----------


## MistyBeee

The more I see your posts, the more I think I should definitely practice calligraphy again. Hmmm...

----------


## Klaus van der Kroft

Goodness gracious, looking at these maps is almost insulting!

Representing those of us who have the calligraphic skills of an oscillating seismometre, I say: how dare you make such good maps, sir!

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Goodness gracious, looking at these maps is almost insulting!
> Representing those of us who have the calligraphic skills of an oscillating seismometre, I say: how dare you make such good maps, sir!


I'm so sorry. I promise to make it worse!




> The more I see your posts, the more I think I should definitely practice calligraphy again. Hmmm...


I'm sure you'd be able to master calligraphy quickly, Misty.

### Latest WIP ###


I think that the idea of highlighting the rivers slightly blue was a good one. The map is almost finished.

----------


## J.Edward

So pleasant  :Smile: 
i really enjoy these shots.

----------


## MistyBeee

I must admit I wouldn't have bet on the blue rivers, but I'm more than convinced : it's perfect !

----------


## Soixante

Absolutely beautiful, as well as easily readable.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

And the next map for the WFRP. A different style (Warhammer of Might and Magic).

I'll color the map, probably using a mixed technique (colored pencils, promarkers, watercolor & pastels).

----------


## Yrda

@Impractical Cartographer

These are beautiful. Looking at them makes me want to also draw on paper again. I also like the perspective of the shots.
On what paper size and type/weight are you drawing them? And do you have any recommendations for good pens and nibs (like 0.1, 0.5 or whatever) you like to work with?

I liked my Ecco pigment (0.1) from Faber-Castell, but it is dry and I cannot use it anymore...

For me it is strange though to call such maps "hand drawn", since maps drawn on a pen tablet are hand drawn too, after all.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

* My tools list*
This set is checked by me.
White bristol 250g/m2Pentel Orenz Automatic Pencil 0.2mmPigma Micron (003, 005, 01, 02, 03, 04, 05, 09)Pilot Parallel Pens (1.5, 2.4, 3.8, 6.0 mm)Pilot Plumix Pens (EF, F, M, B, BB)Pelikan InksPromarkersColored Pencils Faber Castell PolychromosKoh-i-noor Gioconda Soft Pastel PencilsVarious nibsGlass penKneadable Art Erasers (Faber Castell)

----------


## Yrda

Interesting - thank you for the overview! I've never heard of glass pens.  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

Bristol ? Interesting ! 

'love this new pic, IC, as I always do  :Smile:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Bristol? Interesting!


Sometimes the best is the simplest  :Smile: 
Bristol turned out to be the best paper for my needs. His only disadvantage is that he doesn't like watercolor (that's the reason for my experiments with alcohol and watercolors).

### Latest WIP ###


I'm starting to color. Faber Castell Polychromos are my favorite colored pencils. 
What kind of pencils do you use?

----------


## Yrda

I also use Polychromos (but I haven't used them for maps yet), don't know better colored pencils than these. 
For watercolor colored pencils I've got some old Albrecht Dürer pencils (also Faber-Castell), but I'm not really fond of watercolor pencils, I prefer to apply water colors with a brush (or play around with a water brush over fresh standard pen ink).

Last year, someone recommended watercolor pencils (I mean the grey ones) to me, I didn't know they even existed and haven't really tried them yet, but they could also be nice for greyscale maps with a watercolor effect.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

### Latest WIP ###


My latest map.
Carroburg surroundings (WFRP). Scale 1:100.000  (the icons of cities and villages are obviously larger and out of scale).
I'm not happy with the result. I think I could draw the farmland better. 

What do you think?

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

The farmlands may be minimalistic but I think they fit the style perfectly. It bothered me when you had just one meadow for each farm, but you made it different this time. Looks great to me!

----------


## Yrda

I like it.

About the farmlands: Since this is something "cultured"/civilized, I'd expect it to look a bit less wild maybe. Compared to the trees the crop looks very high.
I've made a sketch/overpaint in Photoshop how I'd probably change them if it weren't hand drawn.  :Wink: 

Just an idea, maybe it helps? (or it is just taste - if yes, nevermind  :Smile: )

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Just an idea, maybe it helps?



A simple and brilliant solution! Thank you!

----------


## MistyBeee

A little different from what you shown recently, which is always interesting, and still as good as always. Carroburg illustration is wonderful !
I think what bothers me about the fields is they catch a little too much attention : it's what you see first, while maybe the towns should have the focus. However, I love this new touch of color ^_^

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> I think what bothers me about the fields is they catch a little too much attention : it's what you see first, while maybe the towns should have the focus.


These fields are the reason why I am not happy with this map. And that's why I put this map here, not in the finished map section.
Well, I'm still learning how to draw.  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###



New map.
My first approach to the Sword Coast. I have never drawn maps for D&D before, so this is an interesting challenge for me.
Work in progress.

----------


## JSSamaniego

These are amazing maps! I love them and the way the photos were taken add to the beauty. I'd be interested to know about calligraphy tutorials as well but I think that what you have here is stunning. I particularly love your maps of the Witcher's Universe. The colors really blend well.

----------


## Baron

> These fields are the reason why I am not happy with this map. And that's why I put this map here, not in the finished map section.
> Well, I'm still learning how to draw. 
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###
> 
> 
> 
> New map.
> My first approach to the Sword Coast. I have never drawn maps for D&D before, so this is an interesting challenge for me.
> Work in progress.


Do you find that makes a difference with your art? If it's for a game? If so, why? Perhaps evoking the feel of the genre?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Do you find that makes a difference with your art? If it's for a game? If so, why? Perhaps evoking the feel of the genre?


Always drawing a new world unknown to me, I feel a challenge.

And I always wonder how to draw a map to make it look like it was drawn by a cartographer living in this world.

### Latest WIP ###


I trying to find the right style for this map...

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

### Latest WIP ###



My first draft of the Sword Coast. A lot of things to improve, but I'm starting to feel the atmosphere of this world.
I wonder how best to color the sea. It's best done with pastels. Here, I tried colored pencils, but I lacked skill and patience.

----------


## Yrda

Ah nice.  :Smile: 

Have you thought about also combining pencil with water colors? With these you could easily fill the space of the sea, and after it is dried, combine it with some colored pencil or pastel for texture if you want.
Of course water color also needs skill and practice for a consistent fill and not painting over the little islands with the brush. But maybe needs a little less patience than doing it completely with colored pencils.

----------


## MistyBeee

... and what a first draft ! ^^
I love you used a darker blue for rivers and along the coastline  :Smile:

----------


## jshoer

Looks wonderful!

Have you considered watercolor pencils? Derwent makes some that I like. You can lay down the color like a pencil, and then shade and blend it with water. Some of the pencil texture remains. I don't know how it would behave with alcohol.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Have you considered watercolor pencils?


Yes, but my paper is not good with water.

### Latest WIP ###


I'm trying a new style with Drewent Artist colored pencils. Texturing is a tedious task. And the mountains from the top-down view still cause me some trouble.
But the exercise makes the master...  they say.

----------


## jshoer

It might be tedious, but I *love* the texture you got on that forest!

----------


## Marc

Late into the topic but loving your work IC!
Specially like your caligraphy...I really should learn that.

I started mapping the traditional way aswell...and ran into the same problems you have aswell  :Razz: 
I skipped to digital mapping but, even though it has the cntrl-z option, it doesn't give me as much pleasure working on them as on sketching, lining, colo...blergh mistake...start over  :Razz: 
But never the less...I'm going back to traditional...or making an attempt!

Thanks for sharing your work and tools list!

----------


## tonmitch

You're maps are amazing!!!  I love making maps, although I really suck at it..  .

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> You're maps are amazing!!!  I love making maps, although I really suck at it..  .


Just keep practicing.  And show your maps to others  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###

I'm currently drawing a fragment of the Warhammer Old World. Ink (black, red, silver ad gold) & blue watercolor only.

----------


## Arimel

Looks great! This thread just constantly keeps me inspired!
If you do not mind me asking, what size of paper was the above drawing done on?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> what size of paper was the above drawing done on?


The paper size is B1 (100x70,7 cm).

### Latest WIP ###



This is the first time I've used acrylic & metalic inks. I had no problem with acrylic inks, but the metallic ones were driving me crazy. I finally discovered that they are best used for calligraphy with a sharp wooden stick.

----------


## ThomasR

This is both a work of art and a crazy task, kudos for that !

----------


## Arimel

That is a really large paper. WOW. That level of detail on such a large area. Looks great!

----------


## Edward Maps

> Ok. I am calm. I'm breathing deeply.
> 
> Attachment 119774
> 
> Ctrl + Z and Undo command not working.
> 
> 
> And now, seriously. How do you deal with these situations?  I always want to yell and curse.


Dude Haha run with it! More blood spatters makes me think wow, this map has a story!

----------


## etrnlflame

Those maps are AMAZING! I'm looking to start my first hand-drawn map soon and see I have a lot to learn.

----------


## etrnlflame

I tried my hand (inspired by you all) at drawing the map of the fantasy world from the fantasy book I wrote. The places are definitely not proportional, lol, but I made them huge to show the details of each place. First time seriously drawing a map, it took me about 40 hours  :Laughing:

----------


## wminish

This map is really looking great etrnlflame. The location icons in particular are great. 

You may want to start a new post in the Pen and Paper forum though, rather than posting here. This is quite a long post already and it would be a shame for it to get lost in here if it gets even longer.

----------


## KaiAeon

Wow! This is beautiful.

----------


## Adfor

You're on to something for sure. I expect to see people take the oversized keep style, and run with it. Really unique approach.

This is beyond good for your first attempt, you should be very proud of your 40 hours of work.

IR

----------

